# That's all there is to it



## stevenvh

as in "That's all there is to it".
Grazie per la traduzione.
Steven


----------



## Manuel_M

Tutto lì?????


----------



## Elisa68

Forse:
_E questo è quanto._


----------



## Alfry

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Forse:
> _E questo è quanto._




Ho pensato la medesima cosa non appena lo ho letto.


----------



## karel79

Mi aiutate a tradurre questa frase?:" Oh think I got your other emails....not sure though.....I had the ones with your photos in thats all.".....


----------



## disegno

karel79 said:


> Mi aiutate a tradurre questa frase?:" Oh, I think I got your other emails....not sure though.....I had the ones with your photos in them thats all.".....



Oh, penso di aver ricevuto le tue altre email...però non sono sicura....ne ho queste con le tue foto e basta.


----------



## Jebedia

disegno said:


> Oh, penso di aver ricevuto le tue altre email...però non sono sicura....ne ho queste con le tue foto e basta.



"ne" non è necessario


----------



## mdsmitty2488

Ciao a tutti,

Come si dice "that's all" in italiano? Esiste questa frase? la mia supposizione è "è basta". Ma non sono sicuro. Apprezzo l'auita.


Grazie


----------



## federicoft

_Questo è tutto/questo è quanto/non c'è altro _etc... we need some context for a more accurate answer.


----------



## mdsmitty2488

per esempio:

"questa etichetta indica dove viene il vino, [questo è tutto]"

Com'è quella?


----------



## Dnicola

*That’s all...* I use these words many times during the performance of my magic show. The words are carefully chosen for two reasons. They very clearly communicate ‘the trick is over’ and they allow me communicate this thought with just two sounds that can be 'voiced' in one ‘beat’.
 
I want to say *‘that’s all’* in Italian. I understand: *‘Questo è tutto’* to be an equivalent of ‘that’s all’.
 
If I say:  *è tutto*  ... it matches my timing but I do not know if: *è tutto* sounds ‘strange’ to Italian ears?
 
Can I use this expression and be understood? Is there a better choice?
 
Thank you,
Dnicola


----------



## Skin

Hi Dnicola!
"E' tutto" would be readily understood by any Italian speaker, but it does sound a bit odd at the end of a magic show, at least to my ears. I'd find it more appropriate at the end of a conference.
You could say:

_"(Ho) finito"_

at the end of your show. Bye


----------



## Dnicola

Thank you!


----------



## Danieloid

Skin said:


> Hi Dnicola!
> 
> 
> _"(Ho) finito"_
> 
> at the end of your show. Bye


I'd not say that. I'd simply say "Grazie a tutti!", "Thank you all!", before bowing to the audience.
I think that "That's all!" at the end of a show is tipically American. I remember "That's all, folks!" at the end of (WB?) cartoons.


----------



## Green Day

Un pazzo rinchiuso in un manicomio afferra dalla sua cella un dottore che gli sta passando accanto, l'altro dottore lo aiuta a liberarsi, dopodiché esclama: "_Are you okay?_" E lui risponde: "_Yeah. That just surprised me. That's all._"

Io tradurrei: "_Stai bene?_". "_Sì. Mi ha solo colto di sorpresa. Ecco tutto._" Non mi piace molto però l'"ecco tutto", potrebbe andare bene anche qualcosa tipo "_Va tutto bene._"? O è troppo libera?


----------



## elfa

Could you say "_Tutto lì_"?


----------



## Green Day

elfa said:


> Could you say "_Tutto lì_"?


No, at least I could say "_Tutto qui_", but it isn't go well.


----------



## GavinW

Oh I don't know. I think "Tutto qui" (or Tutto qua) works fine here. The use of the English expression is possibly slightly odd, as well, so I think we're justified in going with the translation you suggest. It works the same way.


----------



## elfa

Green Day said:


> No, at least I could say "_Tutto qui_"



Yes, that's what I meant  Why don't you think it will fit here, Green?


----------



## Green Day

GavinW said:


> Oh I don't know. I think "Tutto qui" (or Tutto qua) works fine here. The use of the English expression is possibly slightly odd, as well, so I think we're justified in going with the translation you suggest. It works the same way.





elfa said:


> Yes, that's what I meant  Why don't you think it will fit here, Green?


Did you read my previous post?


----------



## elfa

Green Day said:


> Did you read my previous post?



Yes, I've read all your posts  So...why won't _Tutto qui/qua_ work here in your opinion?


----------



## london calling

Just for the records. In my non-native opinion I also thought _tutto qui/qua_ would work well here. 

GD, perché dici che non va? Cos'è che non ti convince (giusto per imparare qualcosa...?


----------



## luway

..mi aggiungo al popolo dei curiosi, dato che anche per me le seguenti opzioni suonano tutte bene:

"_Sì. Mi ha solo colto di sorpresa. Ecco tutto._" (o ancor di più: "_Sì. Mi ha solo colto di sorpresa, ecco tutto._")

"_Sì. Mi ha solo colto di sorpresa, tutto lì/qui/qua._"

"_Sì. Mi ha solo colto di sorpresa. È tutto a posto/Va tutto bene._"


----------



## Odysseus54

In " It just caught me by surprise, that's all" ,  " tutto qua " mi pare la scelta piu' naturale, come dice London Calling.

Un "that's all " alla fine di un discorso piu' lungo invece richiederebbe qualcosa tipo " ...e questo e' tutto "  ,  " ho finito " e simili.


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> In " It just caught me by surprise, that's all" , " tutto qua " mi pare la scelta piu' naturale, come dice London Calling.
> 
> Un "that's all " alla fine di un discorso piu' lungo invece richiederebbe qualcosa tipo " ...e questo e' tutto " , " ho finito " e simili.


Non l'ho suggerito io, ho solo dato ragione a chi l'aveva detto e volevo sapere da Green Day perché non andava secondo lui - c'è magari qualche sfumatura che mi è sempre sfuggita....


----------



## Green Day

Va benissimo "_Tutto qui_" ragazzi, grazie.

Ora mi servirebbe una mano con quest'altra frase.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, all.

Mi inchino a Elfa, che ha avuto un colpo di genio:

_"Tutto bene?". 
"Sì. Non me l'aspettavo, tutto lì."

_Ho sostituito "_Mi ha solo colto di sorpresa_" con " _Non me l'aspettavo_" (che forse non è il meglio, naturalmente) perché la prima espressione pare riferirsi soprattutto al carcerato, mentre, come la sento io, mi sembra che essa rimandai all'evento/episodio nella sua globalità di _attore e azione_.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## GavinW

I think that's a wonderful solution. ;-) Brava la Elfa!


----------



## elfa

Thanks for the vote of confidence, guys


----------

